# Diabetes day and hospital open day



## RachelT (Jun 17, 2009)

In case anybody might be interested, there are two events on in Northampton this weekend.

Our local Diabetes UK group is having an event on Saturday 20th in st Giles' church hall (i think, will look at the posters at work and check tomorrow) from 12pm.

Northampton General Hospital is having an open day also on Saturday 20th afternoon. I'm not quite sure what's going on outside the pharmacy department, but the Pharmacy has a bunch of displays, activites and tours lined up.


----------

